# Water ingress



## braxsman (Aug 26, 2011)

Burstner Elegance 690 (2005) 33,000 miles

On the past four habitation checks my motorhome (above) came through without problems, yet despite getting the all-clear, every time I travel in heavy rain water gets into the garage. The only place that gets wet is the floor. None of the many items in the garage - bikes, equipment, spare wheel etc- is affected. There's no evidence of water ingress through water marks on the walls, damp stains or suchlike signs

I can only surmise that the door seal on the main garage door is to blame. I've checked, but it is intact, is not perished and seems OK.

The other fact is that when static, irrespective of how heavy or for how long it rains, no water gets into the garage!

To say I'm confused is an understatement.

Has anyone a similar experience or advice to offer.

Braxsman


----------



## piggiebank (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi Braxman

Have you checked the seal is good on your back lights it may be getting in around those

Regards

Graham


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Also check door seals.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

does the garage have an air vent on the floor that the water could possibly be getting through??

It likely to be the door....but worth a look


----------



## Poulbot (Nov 8, 2013)

Also check the aluminium capping around the garage door. I have known service centres seal the bottom section of the surround as wind can force water between the door and the edging.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

It could be the spray getting in somewhere underneath at the back, if it doesn't get in when static after raining really hard then unlikely to be the door seal.

Paul.


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

Maybe sounds daft but have you checked the floor for any holes? I had the same van and the garage floor was a complete moulded structure which had a drain hole tucked just under where the spare wheel goes. I wasn't sure if it was factory done or by the previous owner so it could be swilled out.

It was just in line with the rear tires so maybe answers why it only happens when you are driving as the rear wheels may splash up the rain water into the garage through a hole.


----------



## braxsman (Aug 26, 2011)

*water ingress*

Guys,
Thanks for your help so far. Some excellent suggestions.

There are two drain holes in the garage, but both have plugs - same as for normal sink. Both were in place the last time water got in.

I'll check the rear light seals, but feel the culprit may well be the rear door seal. The suggestion that the wind could force the water in is credible while travelling at 55/60 mph. The door is sizeable and could vibrate when on the move. This coupled with wind might well cause the ingress.

Keep the advice coming.
Braxsman


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: water ingress*



> Keep the advice coming.
> Braxsman


Can you try sitting in the garage with someone outside with a hosepipe, playing the hose on different parts of the bodywork to see if you can replicate the problem?

Phil


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You could try the old trick of taping newspaper around and then see where the paper is wet after a trip to guide you in the right direction.

cabby


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

You may have an electric step and if so this won't apply to you.
I have a portable step which I store in the garage. When it is wet the step holds the water under the platform and several times I found a pool of water in the garage as I turn the step upside down and put it on the floor. It drove me demented for a while looking for the source of the leak.
Now I know what it is and put a newspaper under it.
Ian


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

I tend towards Paul's view, that if the water isn't coming in while raining when static, it's more likely to be the locker floor seal having a vent hole or simply that the seal to the body has dried and cracked. This would allow surface water from the road to be forced up past the floor seal.

You may want to check where the water drips out from once the locker fills. 

Norman


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

We had the same problem on a previous Frankia. Water got past the door seal and then run down the rubber piping to the bottom and then into the garage. Ours was cured by simply adjusting the door to piping seal tighter all round.


----------



## thesimmokid (Sep 2, 2011)

*Water Ingress*

I have the same problem with my Burstner. I, too, assumed it was water getting in through the two drain holes in the floor, both of which have ordinary bath plugs in them. The question that has always puzzled me though is why have the drain holes there in the first place. It does seem a bit self-defeating if they are there to let water out that only got in there via the holes in the first place....or is it just me?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As already described, sitting inside with a torch while someone sprays water from every direction, would seem a sure fire way of determining the nature of your leak.

Alan


----------



## braxsman (Aug 26, 2011)

*water ingress*

Guys,
Great to get your views and to see that I'm not alone in trying to figure out this issue.

What's interesting it is that it seems to happen to other Burstners (and the odd Frankie) with a garage.

I liked the idea that tightening the door to make a stronger seal might be the solution.

Many thanks again to all of you who took the time to reply.

Most grateful.

Braxsman


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

One way of testing the door seal is to spray a powder deodorant onto the seal, close the door and then hose down. Remove excess water and open the door. You will then see if any water is getting past the seal by the water marks on the powdered deodorant.


----------

